# Lost Paddle on Black Rock



## Spillski (Jun 9, 2012)

Lost an AT2 on Black Rock on 7/8/16. Black paddle with yellow trim around the blades. Buddy saw it go past the undercut at black rock. Beer of your choice... Cheers


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Story is mandatory with lost gear posts


----------



## Spillski (Jun 9, 2012)

Well my buddy who I was following got spun out and stuck right above a hole on the lead-in to black rock. I killed my speed and tried to wait for him to drop. We ended up going down at the same time, I flipped, he didn't. One big ass rock, cracked helmet, and four stitches later I find myself looking for my paddle...


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

I think I found it. Does it have any stickers on it? I'll be on BR Tuesady night.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have photos of your head and helmet? Sounds epic. If I took a hit like that I would be out of my boat asap as well.


----------



## Joel_G (Jan 17, 2008)

When I beater like that, it's the rocks that break.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

If Muhammad Ali was still here, he would have murdered that rock.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejE-Do9PeJw


----------



## Spillski (Jun 9, 2012)

Got to give the people what they want. If only I was Chuck Norris and had a fist under my beard...


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

That'll give you some character!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice battle wound!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

What about the helmet?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Ouch! What kind of helmet were you wearing? Forehead injuries are typically a sign of a poorly fitting helmet that rides up, or a poor coverage helmet that does not protect the forehead.


----------

